# Angeln in Norwegen: neue Regeln 2021



## diaryofdreams (17. Juli 2020)

.. ihr habt vergessen zu erwähnen das man nur noch Fisch exportieren darf wenn er aus einer registrierten Anlage stammt. Find ich persönlich sehr schade da ich bisher immer in nicht registrierten Ferinhäusern war, da uns die 10 Kg vollkommen ausgereicht haben.


----------



## Blacky-5 (17. Juli 2020)

Vor Kurzem wurden neue Vorschriften für die Sport- und Tourismusfischerei in Norwegen beschlossen. *Die wichtigste Änderung ist, dass Urlauber nur Fisch ausführen dürfen, wenn der Urlaub über registrierte touristische Fischereibetriebe gebucht wurde*. Dies soll laut Aussage des Ministeriums den ernsthaften Teil der Tourismusfischerei stärken. Die Änderungen werden am 1. Januar 2021 in Kraft treten.

Steht doch da.  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


Quelle: https://businessportal-norwegen.com...SmawR3Cluxtn3zR7_fouxbPwioxRi9XBONhjYVyoXU9VE
[/QUOTE]


----------



## diaryofdreams (17. Juli 2020)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem wurden neue Vorschriften für die Sport- und Tourismusfischerei in Norwegen beschlossen. *Die wichtigste Änderung ist, dass Urlauber nur Fisch ausführen dürfen, wenn der Urlaub über registrierte touristische Fischereibetriebe gebucht wurde*. Dies soll laut Aussage des Ministeriums den ernsthaften Teil der Tourismusfischerei stärken. Die Änderungen werden am 1. Januar 2021 in Kraft treten.
> 
> Steht doch da.  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Stimmt ... ..... hab ich wohl überlesen da es mir nicht gefällt


----------

